# No Knead Wheat



## hog warden (Jan 18, 2010)

On the back of the above sack of KA whole wheat flour is a recipe for a whole wheat bread loaf that is something of a cross between cake mix and bread.  It's bread, but it's moist and as whole wheats go, relatively light. And as easy as bread making is ever going to get. 

You simply mix up all the yeast, flour and other ingredients and dump it in the bread pan. Let it rise for 90 minutes and bake it. 

I modified their recipe only by adding two table spoons of cracked wheat in a coffee cup, then enough boiling water to cover, and let that sit until cool. The hot water soaks in and makes the wheat soft and edible. Just dump that into the mix when cool. 

If you really like a whole wheat, give this one a try.


----------



## bassman (Jan 18, 2010)

That's a good looking loaf!  We don't get King Arthur flour out here in the wild west.  Maybe you can post the recipe.


----------



## hog warden (Jan 18, 2010)

Recipe:

2 tablespoons cracked wheat in a cup
cover with boiling water (about 2 tablespoons)
Let soak/cool while mixing other ingredients

1 cup lukewarm water
2 teaspoons instant yeast
3 tablespoons molasses

I mixed these together and let it work for a minute or so while getting other things ready

To the water/ yeast mix add:

1/4 cup orange juice 
1/4 cup melted butter or vegetable oil (I used light olive)
1/4 cup nonfat dry milk
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
3 cups whole wheat flour

Add the cracked wheat mix

Beat together for 2 to 3 minutes, then scoop/dump into a well greased bread loaf pan, cover with an oiled plastic wrap (this is going to be sticky so everything gets lubed up) and let rise in a warm spot for 90 minutes.

Then move directly to a preheated 350 oven and bake for 30 to 35 minutes. Tent the top with foil after 15 minutes to keep the top from burning. (Remember....no punching down or kneading).

LET COOL COMPLETELY BEFORE SLICING


----------

